
The ELF Object File Format: Introduction (1995) - of
http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/1059
======
jwcrux
Anyone interested in this would also like Corakmi's excellent ELF101 diagram:
[https://code.google.com/p/corkami/wiki/ELF101](https://code.google.com/p/corkami/wiki/ELF101)

